# The art of "Ro Sham Bo-Do"



## GouRonin (Jul 6, 2002)

http://www.roshambodo.homestead.com/

Ouch...


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 6, 2002)

oh my gawd!


> VICTOR ( NEW YORK REP) IS DISHING OUT THE "SPLITTING OF THE WOOD".



i especially loved the soundbyte from the undercover ro sham bo do spy!!!!


----------



## tonbo (Jul 16, 2002)

Good thing I know some defenses against the "splitting of the wood".....I would hate to be defenseless against those attacks!

These guys are SERIOUS, and dangerous!!

Time to duck and COVER!!!

Peace--

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 17, 2002)

Since when is a cup check an Art?


----------

